# Jetta HID install.



## drzed (Aug 26, 2002)

Waiting on my projector headlamp housings to start my HID retrofit!
The kit pictured here, is an HIDplanet Audi TT-BMW E46 e-Code projector and HID ballast, with bulbs. All top quality stuff. Price = $480.
When I get my new headlight housings, I am going to swap out the projectors (never use halogen projectors with HID bulbs, even D2R bulbs), with this kit.
I will also make a relay harness to prevent current drop through the headlamp circuit. Stay tuned.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*

cool cool. Love seeing people retro projects. kinda like a nice build thread but kinda not.


----------



## LA20 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drzed* »_ 
The kit pictured here, is an HIDplanet Audi TT-BMW E46 e-Code projector and HID ballast, with bulbs. All top quality stuff. Price = $480.


cool.. I am doing a retro on a gti headlight too. I got mine for a spanking deal, but not brand new like yours though.


----------



## simjet22 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (LA20)*

nice, i am going to keep tabs on this thread i will be doing the the same mod to my jetta in a few weeks, but i will be prob using the stock headlights as my base, but i am curious to see how they will be wired up, thats the only thing i am confused about, but i well be looking, Good Luck


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (simjet22)*

the wiring isnt to bad....basically you will be needing to connect a few wires up.
Not sure if your already planning on this but a relay wiring harness is almost a "Must' when going with anything to upgrade your electrical. the relay harness can be made but ni your case you might want to just buy a premade one.
Most likely the premade one will still need to be slightly altered so that you can plug everything in.
here is an idea of how it will all go togther. this is a wiring diagram if you were to make your own relay harness but it also does a great job depicting how your wiring will look.








as for the high beam which a lot of people are confused by, if your using bi-xenon then all you need to do really is connect the high beam input from the OEM light wiring harness to the positive input on the selenoid which operates the bi-xenon feature on a high/low beam projector. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simjet22 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_the wiring isnt to bad....basically you will be needing to connect a few wires up.
Not sure if your already planning on this but a relay wiring harness is almost a "Must' when going with anything to upgrade your electrical. the relay harness can be made but ni your case you might want to just buy a premade one.
Most likely the premade one will still need to be slightly altered so that you can plug everything in.
here is an idea of how it will all go togther. this is a wiring diagram if you were to make your own relay harness but it also does a great job depicting how your wiring will look.








as for the high beam which a lot of people are confused by, if your using bi-xenon then all you need to do really is connect the high beam input from the OEM light wiring harness to the positive input on the selenoid which operates the bi-xenon feature on a high/low beam projector. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is there a diagram to show you how to wire up the high beams?


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (simjet22)*

drzed sorry about the mini hi-jack if you want this edited out of your thread after its read then I will have no problem doing that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well that depends on what your using.
If your using alternate sources for high beams then you just connect the high beam wire from the harness to the power on whatever your using. doesnt make sense?
Ok for example I flip flopped positions with my turn signlas and some mini H3 projectors with no cutoff shields.








So all I did for wiring was connect the high beam wire to the h3 bulb and connect a ground from the harness inside the headlight to the projector. Simple. But if you have problems with it post up in the lighting forum or PM me and I will get pictures up somehow to show you what to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now if your wiring bi-xenons in your Jeta lights then there is one catch to the hole deal. When you wire the low beam HID thats no problem. When you turn the lights on the low beam turns on the ballast and wallah HID. However when you go to flip on the high beams your lights will shut off. Now the reason for this is because having a Jetta you are using a dual purpose bulb. The 9007 or H4 style bulb i low beam and high beam in one. Therefore when you switch from low beam to high beam the low beam will turn off so not to overload the bulb. 
Back to the lights off with high beam on problem. now your sitting there with your lights off but the high beam indicator on.














Ok well this is because you only tunred on the selenoid to operate the shield to move inside the projector and in the process shut the low beam off which was keeping the HID on.
now you can hold back the stalk to keep the high and lows on but if you click it all the way forward its lights out! Only way to get around this is to just hold the stalk back to operate the highs or to visit this link and see how its done. This Link shows how you can allow the low beam to stay on with the high beam engaged. Little bit of work but i have talked to several people who said it wored great and wasnt very difficult to do.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1167457
hopefully that made sense, PM me if it didnt.










_Modified by BrunoVdub at 10:18 PM 7-23-2006_


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (BrunoVdub)*

Wow, BrunoVdub those are amazing looking! Good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh yeah, and thanks for that link I've been trying to find it!


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (dieselgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgti* »_Wow, BrunoVdub those are amazing looking! Good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh yeah, and thanks for that link I've been trying to find it!









thank you sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







And no problem. I even went so far as to save the text and pictures in a word file cause its bound to have broken pics sooner or later.


----------



## drzed (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (BrunoVdub)*

GET OUT OF MY THREAD!
Joke. Keep it coming... good info. Hijack away!


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drzed* »_GET OUT OF MY THREAD!
Joke. Keep it coming... good info. Hijack away!















alrighty sir. I will post anything related to retroing if it helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drzed (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (BrunoVdub)*

update:
Update:
The projector housings I recieved are far better quality than I was expecting. They even came with bulbs. The angel eyes are leds, which surprised me even more. More "expensive" units, use bulbs for the angel eyes.
















Onto removing the halogen projector, and fitting in the HID one. 400 degrees F and 5 minutes in the oven was enough to soften the lens caulking. 








The mount for the halogen projector was about 3/4 of an inch too high, so I cut them down and mounted the HID projectors directly to the face.








































Finished project:


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*

Hey looks good. Is there any way of sticking a small bezel around the front of the projector to hide the little gap and dress up the front or is that something your going to leave alone.?
none the less everything looks like it fit great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hows the adjustment with the change of the projectors? Does it work the same as it does with the halogen projectors?


----------



## drzed (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (BrunoVdub)*

I'm so tired after the 2nd one. Didn't want to make a mistake and bash up my front bumper, or trim getting it off, so I decided to sleep first.








The adjustment is the same. Nite.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*








sounds good.


----------



## tatmonkey (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*

hi i was wonderin where you ordered those headlights and how much i was lookin a same pair somewhere for 200?


----------



## drzed (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (tatmonkey)*

eBay. $273 CDN shipped.


----------



## drzed (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*

Final pix:


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*

I see your garage is properly equipped for car work.


----------



## drzed (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (A2B4guy)*

All the beer?


----------



## Ramo (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*

What type of harness did you use, and how did you wire them up? Sorry, about to tackle the same project, want to make sure I do everything right to avoids any humps










_Modified by Ramo at 9:38 PM 7-31-2006_


----------



## Ramo (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (Ramo)*

Wait, i think i got it! I added some questions to the diagram that was posted, let me know if I am correct or not... what i wrote is wrote in purple








[img=http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.ffb5c6aa9f.jpg]


_Modified by Ramo at 3:03 PM 8-1-2006_


----------



## LA20 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (Ramo)*

ramo, get a premade harness.. everything will be easier.. worth the 30 bucks.


----------



## Ramo (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (LA20)*

where can i get one for the 9007 that will work on my FK projectors?


----------



## drzed (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (Ramo)*

No need to get too scared of making your own harness. Granted I have some experience and a large comfort level with electronics, BUT it can be overly confusing all the pictures and diagrams. I simply did this.
1) Bought a relay from The Source (Canadian remodeled Radio Shack). It has 4 pins and is rated at 30 A. It is called a "relay used for automotive using high current devices. 
2) Bought one red and black spool of 12 gauge wire.
3) Bought those male and female crimp ends that connect together. 
4) 3 fuse holders.
Connected 12V directly to the battery, and then to the relay (the relay diagrams are mostly all the same, 30, 85, 86 etc... use that as I won't explain it here). The ground to the battery (close by). One 12 gauge red wire running to the first and second ballast (both wires go into one crimped connector that slides onto the relay), and then the "trigger" side I used ONE lead for the positive high beam pulled out of the new headlight assembly. This wire connected directly to the halogen bulb. I snipped off the end pulled it out of the housing, then connected it to the relay. This way I didn't interfer with the new light or OEM harness. 
That is all. The tricky part is figuring out what leads do what on the relay. If you are not sure, buy two relays and experiement with a battery OUT OF THE CAR.








One 30A fuse goes from the battery to the relay. The other two 15A fuses go just before each ballast. Since I was using 12 G wire, I wasn't too concerned with placing the 15A fuses far from the battery.


----------



## drzed (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (Ramo)*

Broh, where in Ontario are you located?
I'm in Oshawa, if you want to drop by and see how I did it. 
I may even help with yours.


----------



## Ramo (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drzed* »_No need to get too scared of making your own harness. Granted I have some experience and a large comfort level with electronics, BUT it can be overly confusing all the pictures and diagrams. I simply did this.
1) Bought a relay from The Source (Canadian remodeled Radio Shack). It has 4 pins and is rated at 30 A. It is called a "relay used for automotive using high current devices. 
2) Bought one red and black spool of 12 gauge wire.
3) Bought those male and female crimp ends that connect together. 
4) 3 fuse holders.
Connected 12V directly to the battery, and then to the relay (the relay diagrams are mostly all the same, 30, 85, 86 etc... use that as I won't explain it here). The ground to the battery (close by). One 12 gauge red wire running to the first and second ballast (both wires go into one crimped connector that slides onto the relay), and then the "trigger" side I used ONE lead for the positive high beam pulled out of the new headlight assembly. This wire connected directly to the halogen bulb. I snipped off the end pulled it out of the housing, then connected it to the relay. This way I didn't interfer with the new light or OEM harness. 
That is all. The tricky part is figuring out what leads do what on the relay. If you are not sure, buy two relays and experiement with a battery OUT OF THE CAR.








One 30A fuse goes from the battery to the relay. The other two 15A fuses go just before each ballast. Since I was using 12 G wire, I wasn't too concerned with placing the 15A fuses far from the battery.

thanks for the simple explanation, i'll use te diagram from hidforums or just shell out 30 bucks for one, as long as it works correctly and protects my precious hid's!


----------



## Ramo (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drzed* »_Broh, where in Ontario are you located?
I'm in Oshawa, if you want to drop by and see how I did it. 
I may even help with yours.









I wish you lived close to me so you can help me, I live in Ontario, California! lol damn, thanks for the offer, i would have bought you a beer







or two


----------



## Ramo (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (Ramo)*

Just for a quick update, I chickened' out and purchased a premade harness, i'm only suppose to receive one harness. . . right???


----------



## Ramo (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*

I was reading and re-reading what you wrote, I got it now, haha finally! Ur'eee-kah! I understood where the 12v, where to connect the wires to the ballast and the ground, I just didn't understand where to actually connect the "trigger" wire, but NOW I understand, thanks guys, and thank you drzed! So i can just connect the "trigger" wire to the driver's side headlight lowbeam wire and it will be fine, sweet!


----------



## Occams_Razor (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*

What bulb does the high beam come with?


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (Occams_Razor)*

I believe those use H1 bulbs for the high beams.


----------



## Ramo (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (BrunoVdub)*

for aftermarket projectors, yes that's correct, since i have my housing already open, i want to switch my fogs to hyper yellow bulbs, but i don't want to burn anymore money on it!







any opinions?


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta HID install. (drzed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drzed* »_
Onto removing the halogen projector, and fitting in the HID one. 400 degrees F and 5 minutes in the oven was enough to soften the lens caulking. 























400 degrees!!














for 5 minutes















I am surprised you didn't melt the whole headlight into a ball of plastic.















I always do no more than 200 degrees for about 2-3 minutes and that is more than enough. Just and FYI for future projects, I would hate to see someone melt a set of lights.


----------

